

Researchers now able to stop, restart light (2001) - sundip
http://news.harvard.edu/gazette/2001/01.24/01-stoplight.html

======
ilanco
link to videos

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5uF1qx7mT0](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5uF1qx7mT0)

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TF9BC8iz4FQ](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TF9BC8iz4FQ)

------
esamek
This seems to be over 10 years old...

------
1st1
This is a link from 2001.

~~~
u124556
Did anything come out of it?

------
3327
This article is form 2001

~~~
dang
Thanks everyone. Date added.

